# 1981 cadillac dash removal help plz



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

yes i know its been made many times before, but i am so close to getting the dash out, i have most of the main screws out, but i was just wondering are there any hidden screws on the sides or anything like that? i have got the side screws on the outer part of the dash out, and the steering wheel nuts are out.. but it still doesn't seem to come out, any help would be great thanks.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

THE GLOVEBOX THERE IS A SCREW AT THE TOP, AND THE SAME SCREW BY THE SPEEDOMETER


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 7 2007, 09:54 PM~7203193
> *THE GLOVEBOX THERE IS A SCREW AT THE TOP, AND THE SAME SCREW BY THE SPEEDOMETER
> *



homie im WAYyyyyy past that stage, the top part is out, the center console is out, glove box is out.. the speedo is out, controls are out.. its sticking on each side..


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

look underneath the dash theres a bolt i think a 13mm on each side right above the kick panels..


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Did you take out the 2 big bolts on each side? It bolts to the side of the car, right behind the front door hinges.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 08:03 PM~7203263
> *Did you take out the 2 big bolts on each side?  It bolts to the side of the car, right behind the front door hinges.
> *


 :biggrin: those the ones i was talking about..


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 7 2007, 10:03 PM~7203263
> *Did you take out the 2 big bolts on each side?  It bolts to the side of the car, right behind the front door hinges.
> *



where are these located? i think i have taken them out but just want to confirm. i have also taken out all the bolts from the bottom. it seems to be sticking somewhere around the side areas, but i dont know where


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Feb 7 2007, 08:59 PM~7204013
> *where are these located? i think i have taken them out but just want to confirm. i have also taken out all the bolts from the bottom. it seems to be sticking somewhere around the side areas, but i dont know where
> *


RIGHT BY THE EMERGENCY BRAKE AND ABOVE THE LITTLE CARPET BOX IF YOU LOOK IN THERE YOU CAN SEE THEM ONE ON TOP OF THE OTHER


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz+Feb 7 2007, 10:59 PM~7204013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. If you were to reach under the dash, put your hand on the car body right behind the door hinges. Here's some pics (that's my "car part room", don't mind the carpet stains, lol):


















That's really the only thing holding the dash in, those 4 bolts, the bolts under the steering column and the small ones around the perimeter of the dash pad. Oh yeah, those are 90 dashes, my 85 Caprice only had 1 bolt on each side, so maybe an 80 caddy is only one bolt, but I'm almost positive it's 2 (per side)

You need anymore pics or anything, him me up.


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 8 2007, 11:19 AM~7207795
> *Yep.  If you were to reach under the dash, put your hand on the car body right behind the door hinges.  Here's some pics (that's my "car part room", don't mind the carpet stains, lol):
> 
> 
> ...


i have gotten those two screws out. but i cant seem to find anywhere else to pull out :S


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

its 2.. hey og u bye chance have a digi speedo from ones of those?


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 8 2007, 12:21 AM~7205055
> *RIGHT BY THE EMERGENCY BRAKE AND  ABOVE THE LITTLE CARPET BOX  IF YOU LOOK IN THERE YOU CAN SEE THEM ONE ON TOP OF THE OTHER
> *



plague thanks a lot man, those are the ones i couldn't find.. there hidden on the inside part of it


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy+Feb 7 2007, 10:02 PM~7203259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the same ones I was talking about. The 2 big holes are what I was showing you.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 8 2007, 03:54 PM~7210187
> *its 2..  hey og u bye chance have a digi speedo from ones of those?
> *



Nah, sorry man. All the ones I have are complete, don't want to part them out. I'll keep an eye out though.


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 8 2007, 02:40 PM~7210775
> *Nah, sorry man.  All the ones I have are complete, don't want to part them out.  I'll keep an eye out though.
> *


its all good. im thinkin of puttin one in mine.. if u come across one let me know, thanks anyways.. :biggrin:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

did u unplug shit or cut the wires on those dashes? and if i undo and take out my cruise control, wiper and headlight switch what else is connected to the dash that has to be unplugged or took apart? besides the digital shit and how do i take that apart?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I unplugged all of it except the 2 HUGE wiring bundles that go through the firewall and to the computer. I cut those since I won't be using any of that shit. As far as what to unplug, just take all the bolt out, then start unplugging until you get it out, lol. There's so much shit back there, I don't even remember it all.


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

DID YOU EVER GET IT OUT,IF ITS THIS HARD GETTING IT OUT I HOPE YOU HAVE SOMEONE PUTTIN IT BACK IN CAUSE THATS THE HARD PART :thumbsup:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)




----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 9 2007, 07:11 PM~7220871
> *DID YOU EVER GET IT OUT,IF ITS THIS HARD GETTING IT OUT I HOPE YOU HAVE SOMEONE PUTTIN IT BACK IN CAUSE THATS THE HARD PART :thumbsup:
> *


i got it off, it wasn't hard taking off, it was just finding those bolts, i got wrong information from somewhere else which was taking me on a trip round and round in circles, putting it back on shuldn't be as hard as it seems thoguh, trial and error = better than paying someone to do something you can figure out..


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

ok now i got those 4 screws out, but the shyt stil wont budge, any suggestions? also how do i get the speedo outta there? thanks


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz+Feb 9 2007, 09:34 PM~7221920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So which one is it? You got it out one post, next post you don't? 

You get the four bolts out of the sides, the ones under the steering column, and the ones around the windshield? Then the ones behind the instr. panel and the glove box right?


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

the 4 that screw into the sides are out, lets say all of it is out, however the wires are still holding it in.. mainly the speedometer. i do believe all the other screws are out


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Feb 10 2007, 02:56 PM~7226814
> *the 4 that screw into the sides are out, lets say all of it is out, however the wires are still holding it in.. mainly the speedometer. i do believe all the other screws are out
> *


WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? MAN YOU SHOULD TRY TO FIND SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THERE DOING THERE IS NO TRIAL AND ERROR IF SHIT GETS HOOKED UP WRONG COULD CAUSE THINGS NOT TO WORK AND WORSE CAUSE A FIRE AND BURN YOUR RIDE WITH YOU IN IT :uh:


----------



## SpaHKz (Oct 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Feb 11 2007, 11:39 AM~7231367
> *WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING? MAN YOU SHOULD TRY TO FIND SOMEONE WHO KNOWS WHAT THERE DOING THERE IS NO TRIAL AND ERROR IF SHIT GETS HOOKED UP WRONG COULD CAUSE THINGS NOT TO WORK AND WORSE CAUSE A FIRE AND BURN YOUR RIDE WITH YOU IN IT :uh:
> *



haha, i know this, but putting it back isn't a problem


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

The wires won't hold it in, it will fall loose from the firewall. You're missing some bolts somewhere.


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

OGJordan said:


> The wires won't hold it in, it will fall loose from the firewall. You're missing some bolts somewhere.


ok I thought I had my heatbox sealed up from leaking rain water tested it today and I still have one small leak...i dont think its coming from the heater box and im trying not to take the dash out the car but if I have to what are the steps how many bolts and where..I have an 80 Coupe..all the wood is out except around the glove box the glove box is out the dash pad the radio pc with the ac vents..the kick panels on each side is out all the carpet is out..redoing the interior and gotta fix this leak before i go back up....if you would explain where to find each bolts and what has to be undone for the dash to come out i would appreciate it from step one to the end..thanks


----------



## dwnsouth985 (Oct 21, 2008)

never I got it


----------

